# Army to Extend OSUT for Infantry Soldiers



## Kraut783 (Jun 30, 2018)

In 2019, the Army will extend one-station unit training for Infantry Soldiers from 14 weeks to 22 weeks.

Profession of Arms - Soldier Systems Daily






Sounds like a good thing. Extending training on weapons systems, vehicles and medical.


----------



## DasBoot (Jun 30, 2018)

This is fucking awesome. That shit was a joke when I was there.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 30, 2018)

Very good!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 30, 2018)

Long overdue!


----------



## policemedic (Jun 30, 2018)

Well, how about that. Progress in Big Army.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jun 30, 2018)

Thats great for the infantry! Does that mean they'll be as cool as 0311's now?  Seriously though, I know the 11B's in my battalion PT'd hard, and I didn't see how 14 weeks of OSUT was enough to get guys in that kind of shape. 

I hope they spend that extra time wisely and not end up having guys standing around %50 longer LOL.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 30, 2018)

@BlackSmokeRisinG  -

If you are going to use that avatar, you will need to submit vetting paperwork.
Please do so within the next 48 hours, or change the avatar until you have done so.

Thank you.

Vetting & Requests

https://shadowspear.com/vb/form/vetting-request.5/select


----------



## Gunz (Jun 30, 2018)

11Bs might someday approach the coolness of 0311s...but 0311s will never reach the coolness of 0331s. It's science. (Stay out of this, SOF).


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jun 30, 2018)

Ooh-Rah, completed.


----------



## AWP (Jun 30, 2018)

Soldiers: Hey, what if we actually trained before we went to war?

Infantry Branch:


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 1, 2018)

This would not have been possible five years ago. I think the Marine Corps should follow suit. Only thing training makes you is deadlier.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 1, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> This would not have been possible five years ago. I think the Marine Corps should follow suit. Only thing training makes you is deadlier.



ITB is 59 days, on top of boot camp, that's about 20 weeks now.  I've been away so long I don't know the curriculum (I did med support there for a bit many years ago.  Easy duty).


----------



## Grunt (Jul 1, 2018)

People need to be reminded that we are war fighters and trained to be just that. Infantry has one purpose and they should always be at the top of their game. Good for the Army for doing something that should be done!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 1, 2018)

_Sgt. Maj. of the Army Daniel A. Dailey said. “This pilot program is the first step toward achieving our vision of the Army of 2028. With more time to train on critical Infantry tasks, we’ll achieve greater lethality.”_

I like the word, “lethality”.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 1, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Sgt. Maj. of the Army Daniel A. Dailey said. “This pilot program is the first step toward achieving our vision of the Army of 2028. With more time to train on critical Infantry tasks, we’ll achieve greater lethality.”
> 
> I like the word, “lethality”.



It reminds me of something I heard a battalion Commander say once, and I am paraphrasing: the purpose of the military is to kill people and destroy stuff in the interest of national policy; everything else is either support or a waste of money and manpower.


----------



## nobodythank you (Jul 1, 2018)

AWP said:


> Soldiers: Hey, what if we actually trained before we went to war?
> 
> Infantry Branch:


No, because kayaks....


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jul 1, 2018)

In OIF during the surge, 3rd ID was getting choppered in to Al-Anbar taking on the last of the major AQ villages and capturing HVT's. I'm not saying that conventional forces can replace SOF doing these types of missions, but any combat arms unit can patrol a muhalla. Infantry should be out busting heads all the time, and the Army should have realized that a long time ago. I hope this extra training encompasses that.


----------



## AWP (Jul 1, 2018)

The Army and Marines exist to put a 19 YO with a fully automatic weapon at a 10-digit grid coordinate. Almost everything else is in support of that goal. I don't care if they make Basic 30 weeks long, I want that 19 YO to hold his/ her post until properly relieved and then go home to see their family.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 1, 2018)

There's always some OJT once you reach your combat unit, providing you live long enough to learn from it; but the right kind of training makes your odds go up.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 2, 2018)

AWP said:


> The Army and Marines exist to put a 19 YO with a fully automatic weapon at a 10-digit grid coordinate. Almost everything else is in support of that goal. I don't care if they make Basic 30 weeks long, I want that 19 YO to hold his/ her post until properly relieved and then go home to see their family.



Agree 100%


I hope the 8 extra weeks teach our guys to EAT hearts and minds....and not try to win them....


----------



## AWP (Jul 2, 2018)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> I hope the 8 extra weeks teach our guys to EAT hearts and minds....and not try to win them....



Based on some of the servicemembers I saw in Afghanistan, we don't have a problem eating....


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 2, 2018)

AWP said:


> Based on some of the servicemembers I saw in Afghanistan, we don't have a problem eating....



I spoke to a guy who had done some work at Ft Mead. His observation was "I didn't know the military let people get that big!"


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 3, 2018)

It's unit and leadership dependent, but when the majority of your population is fat, well it will reflect.

There is a ton of things that have changed over the last 17 years, and OSUT has needed a face lift since I went through. Hell just weapons/equipment, theater TTP's, vehicles and TC3 would eat up 8 weeks. And would greatly increase any new minted Infantryman effectiveness. 

They better put the 25 mile footmarch back in the program...all you guys wearing crossed rifles, that didn't do that or the stairway to heaven (the real 12 mile one) are cheaters...😛


----------



## policemedic (Jul 3, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> It's unit and leadership dependent, but when the majority of your population is fat, well it will reflect.
> 
> There is a ton of things that have changed over the last 17 years, and OSUT has needed a face lift since I went through. Hell just weapons/equipment, theater TTP's, vehicles and TC3 would eat up 8 weeks. And would greatly increase any new minted Infantryman effectiveness.
> 
> They better put the 25 mile footmarch back in the program...all you guys wearing crossed rifles, that didn't do that or the stairway to heaven (the real 12 mile one) are cheaters...😛



Says the Sand Hill grad 

(Harmony Church 1988)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 3, 2018)

policemedic said:


> Says the Sand Hill grad
> 
> (Harmony Church 1988)



Well played😉, and from all accounts i have heard Harmony Church was pretty rough... I guess now the troll @x SF med  is going to get on here and tell us about his basic training at Valley Forge...😜


----------



## policemedic (Jul 3, 2018)

As an aside, we had to do 25s to get the unit certified by division...At least once a year, maybe twice (memory is getting fuzzy).  Division standard was <8hrs, as a company with ruck and gear.  Nothing more than other guys did, but they did suck.

Come to California, they said.  It'll be fun, they said...


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 3, 2018)

AWP said:


> Based on some of the servicemembers I saw in Afghanistan, we don't have a problem eating....





SpitfireV said:


> I spoke to a guy who had done some work at Ft Mead. His observation was "I didn't know the military let people get that big!"


Maybe if you're in the rear with the gear. Not saying there ain't fat guys in the Infantry, but I could swear that the majority fatties are from the support brigades. It's kinda hard to get fat when you're getting fed twice a day and you're having to supplement rations with food sent from home, or acquired locally, to keep your body from cannibalizing itself.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 3, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Well played😉, and from all accounts i have heard Harmony Church was pretty rough... I guess now the troll @x SF med  is going to get on here and tell us about his basic training at Valley Forge...😜



Nope...  Harmony Church, F-4-2...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 3, 2018)

policemedic said:


> As an aside, we had to do 25s to get the unit certified by division...At least once a year, maybe twice (memory is getting fuzzy).  Division standard was <8hrs, as a company with ruck and gear.  Nothing more than other guys did, but they did suck.
> 
> Come to California, they said.  It'll be fun, they said...



OSUT 2002, our FTX ended with a 25+ mile footmarch, full kit, with 5 mission broke up along the way (ambush, cliff assault, downed pilot, resupply and a Recon patrol), ending with the crossrifles ceremony. I think we kicked off at 0400 and finished around 2100'ish. 

I did a few long rucks after OSUT but they were all fun rucks. All my units stuck to the EIB standards (12miles in 3 hours full kit). I think when I was in the scout platoon we did an 18 mile cross country, but that wasn't for standards.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jul 6, 2018)

^That sounds like some good training.


----------

